
A font that censors bad language automatically - eric_h
https://vole.wtf/scunthorpe-sans/
======
Nextgrid
Related: [http://www.sansbullshitsans.com](http://www.sansbullshitsans.com)

If you ask me, Sans Bullshit Sans does a much better job at blocking _really
offensive_ content than this one.

